# Hunter and the Hunted



## cre8foru (Sep 20, 2014)

Do you see it? No... Not the Snake. 



Chipmunk and Rat Snake by cre8foru2009, on Flickr


----------



## Trapnfish (Sep 20, 2014)

i see the chipmunk in the top left corner of the screen


----------



## oops1 (Sep 20, 2014)

It took me a minute to find either.. Cool picture


----------



## cre8foru (Sep 20, 2014)

the deer slayer 17 said:


> i see the chipmunk in the top left corner of the screen



Ah!!! You told everyone where it is. The chipmunk was actually shaking and I could see the little weed he was touching vibrate he was so scared.


----------



## Trapnfish (Sep 20, 2014)

cre8foru said:


> Ah!!! You told everyone where it is. The chipmunk was actually shaking and I could see the little weed he was touching vibrate he was so scared.



 oops i woulda pmed you  if you had said i don't want everyone to know haha  and that's really cool that you got to see that


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 20, 2014)

Neat capture!  Did the little guy get away?


----------



## cre8foru (Sep 21, 2014)

the deer slayer 17 said:


> oops i woulda pmed you  if you had said i don't want everyone to know haha  and that's really cool that you got to see that


Its alright. I really dont mind. I think folks in here are gonna find it really quickly anyway.


----------



## Trapnfish (Sep 21, 2014)

cre8foru said:


> Its alright. I really dont mind. I think folks in here are gonna find it really quickly anyway.



yep how about i delete my first post and nobody will know


----------

